

Show HN: vim-easyclip - svermeulen
https://github.com/svermeulen/vim-easyclip

======
dllthomas
Seriously? Mark's not important?

... aside from that, interesting!

~~~
svermeulen
Yes, that might have been a poor choice of words. Marks obviously have their
place. In my case though I tend to use it much less than the other keys so was
an obvious choice for remapping. YMMV however, and the plugin is written in a
way that allows you to easily use whatever keys you want instead.

